# Where is the cheapest diesel in Dieppe?



## goFLOgo (Mar 14, 2010)

Does anyone know which garage to go to in order to get the cheapest diesel in Dieppe. It has to be 24 hr as we arrive at 02.30 hrs. Cheers Mark.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Diesel in Dieppe*

You can search for diesel prices throughout France here....

http://www.prix-carburants.gouv.fr/index.php?module=dbgestion&action=fsearch

Russell


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

The French Government website: http://www.prix-carburants.gouv.fr/index.php shows a map of France

If you click on Department 76 and on the next page select "Gazole" you will be given a table of all the filling stations in the Department.

Go down to page 2 for Dieppe. At RHS of the table you can click to provide a map for each individual station.

At most French filling stations you can get fuel 24 hours a day using a UK Credit Card and you will be lucky to find anywhere manned at that time.

Hope this helps,

Brian


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Its as cheap to run with the tank full,as half full. If you only want to top up fine,but to be somewhere at 02.30hrs with very little fuel is pushing your luck,best of luck whatever your circumstances,and have a good holiday.
Gearjammer

PS. Last time we were over,there was very little difference in the prices.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

When we honeymooned over the puddle 3yrs ago we found consistently that ESSO were cheapest outside of supermarkets.
Just like here there are unmanned automated pumps only requiring your card and PIN. Unfortunately I dont know any specific sites in Dieppe.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Get the calculator out Mark, and work out just how little you actually save, especially if you have to detour to find the cheapest fuel.

Add that to the worry of running out of fuel at 3.00am . . . _*not *_a good way to start a relaxing holiday!! 8O

Then calculate the saving as a percentage of your total holiday costs, and again you may be surprised at the tiny difference it makes. 

I'm a founder member of "Skinflints-R-Us" but I don't bother any more.

I go on holiday to relax and enjoy it, so it just ain't worth the hassle. :wink: 

Just an opinion.

Dave


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

goFLOgo said:


> Does anyone know which garage to go to in order to get the cheapest diesel in Dieppe. It has to be 24 hr as we arrive at 02.30 hrs. Cheers Mark.


For peace of mind we always have at least half a tank of fuel when we arrive in France

The saving on 50 or so litres of fuel is minimal.

Play it safe is our motto


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Gazole*

Yes and it is only 88p a Litre!

TM


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Cheap diesal*



> Yes and it is only 88p a Litre!


Where ?  8O


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Looking for something else I've just found this function on Mappy.com

http://fr.mappy.com/

When you are at a location click on "Stations Services" in the menu and a list of the local filling stations comes up giving Brand, Location & Price.

Très utile.

<Edit> I hope this works.

An example for Dieppe
http://fr.mappy.com/#d=Dieppe,+7620...p&puid=5012&px=1.087868&py=49.927463&pr=20000


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Cheap diesal*



boringfrog said:


> > Yes and it is only 88p a Litre!
> 
> 
> Where ?  8O


Look Here

Click the area you want and then click on the Gazole margin and the cheapest for that department will come up.

€1.074 = £0.88


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*leaders*

Leader Price in Calais for example

Arras RELAIS ELF DU ROND POINT Elf 1,116 06/08/10

92p a Litre


----------



## oasc1966 (Aug 2, 2010)

*France Touring*

Hi Mark, I see you have lots of responses about diesel in France and which garages to use. We live in France and never fill up in a garage. We always shop around the supermarkets such as Le Clerc, Intermarche, Ecomarche. All have 24 hour card pumps but invariably take French bankers cards. Some take other Visa cards. Generally speaking the supermarkets prices are keener than ordinary garages. Most of the supermarkets also have a small (or large) cafeteria or restaurant for a coffee stop whilst filling up with diesel (during the day of course) Have a good holiday.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Certainly, last week any of the Intermarche were cheapest. All of the larger hypermarkets have 24hour credit card pumps, which readily take UK cards. Use Nationwide and get it at the pump price with no charge.
Gerry


----------



## brianinfrance (Aug 15, 2010)

Concerning 24/7 automatic pumps. Most do not accept UK cards. Many refuse my French card. Make sure you tank up on Saturday afternoon, you may not find another open until Monday if you are in a rural area. Supermarkets are only open until 11.45 on Sundays. Yesterday was a bank holiday in France and everything was shut.


----------



## jeanie201 (Apr 22, 2008)

Certainly unlike U.K. it is much cheaper to fill up at the supermarket rather than other service stations. We now find that almost all the automatic 24 hour pumps at the supermarkets take our card with no problem (Nationwide Debit); this is a major change from a few years ago and reflects the fact that France is moving to the same chip and pin system as U.K. That said we do notice Brits failing at the pumps but when we go over it is mainly that they have failed to follow the French instructions rather than that the card was rejected.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

brianinfrance said:


> Concerning 24/7 automatic pumps. Most do not accept UK cards. Many refuse my French card. Make sure you tank up on Saturday afternoon, you may not find another open until Monday if you are in a rural area. Supermarkets are only open until 11.45 on Sundays. Yesterday was a bank holiday in France and everything was shut.


Same here...
I've found most work OK now if Visa is shown on the list and I can understand the instructions.


----------



## goFLOgo (Mar 14, 2010)

*Just returned from France*

Just returned from France. What a brilliant time. Diesel was pretty cheap. 1.099 per litre in Tranche Sur Mer. Thanks for everyones suggestions. Aurevoir. Mark


----------

